# iFisch3224's St Aug/New Home Lawn Journal



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

So this all started back when I was 16, had a small little "lawn company" I had going when I was participating in a Business program in high school. I primarily mowed and took care of local lawns in a 3-part "phase"/subdivisions. Started by walking with all my "equipment" down the sidewalk to various houses, long before I could even drive.

My passion for lawns, and understanding them has been something I always enjoyed. My father, who won't be with us much longer is the one who used to show me how to mow, stripe lawns, edge, etc. We had a 1979 Snapper Hi-Vac that I used until I was 17, when I got my first Honda mower.

Fast forward - 29 years old, purchased and built my first house, and ironically the builder did a rather poor job on the sod install, and after being here, the backyard needs to be leveled. :nod:

For the first year, I was working so much I had little time to take care of my own lawn, and after a rather traumatic 2017, I decided to get back to the basics in 2018, and here we are today.

Equipment as of today -

Echo edger
Husqvarna trimmer
Husqvarna blower
Honda mower

Start to the year, and happy 31st birthday to me!  :lol:

*April 06 - 2018*




^ALREADY getting dominated in April - but that will soon change :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*April 18 - 2018*

Don't recall if I have applied anything at this time, I did apply Scotts Bonus S sometime around here - before I joined here.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

May was not a good month - my father was in and out of the hopsital(s) and I had little time in/on the yard, and according to my phone and Google Photo's I had no pictures taken in May - however, this is the first day of June.

*June 01 - 2018*


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Before I started an online or paper lawn journal, I didn't write things down, like I should have. I have started to, since joining here.

I believe this was my first application of Milorganite, or shortly thereafter. Applied one 36# bag for ~3,300sq feet.

*June 08 - 2018*


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 12 - 2018*









Next morning, with dew on the blades:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hanging out, having a drink, enjoying the weather. :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 17 - 2018*

Switched up the mow pattern, starting to stripe vertically, and learning how to mow in different directions on this lawn (front and back actually should be/needs to be, leveled)

Applied my first round of GC Fert products -



And LCN sticker (Can't wait for my LF stickers to arrive!) -


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 20 - 2018*

The neighbor had new sod installed (no idea why at this time of the year) and sprinklers have been going non-stop every day. Believe this is the first week that the fungus started to appear. Wasn't sure of the diagnosis just yet.











Also applied Bifen I/T for insects (inside and out)


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 24 - 2018*

Cut lawn a little shorter (3.5" and bagged with the oncoming fungus, and waiting for Eagle 20 to be delivered).











Just in time for the rain.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 28 - 2018*

Applied Eagle 20 in the morning.



Got home, and received my new sprinkler from bigsprinkler.com - Xcel "Wobbler" sprinkler. Super unique design, about the closest sprinkler I've seen to "natural" rainfall.

https://www.bigsprinkler.com/catalog/lawn-garden/residential-sled-base-sprinklers/xcel-wobbler-sprinkler-2-lb-weighted-sled-base


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 29 - 2018*

This is what we're treating - brown patch (front yard) along with "gray spot" I believe is what this is called.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 30 - 2018*

What a way to end the month - lots going on, and nothing better than enjoying the yard, hanging out in the garage listening to music, and watching a beautiful sunset like this!!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*July 02 - 2018
*
Applied 10 bags (12 pictured) of black mulch from the annual Lowe's $2/bag sale. (no mow)


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*July 4th Mow! 
*
Nothing else done or applied to lawn.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*July 10 - 2018*

Applied 6oz/1k RGS & Humic 12

Applied Eagle 20 (round 2)

Back to cutting at 4" tall, and returned to mulching the yard again. Previous 2 or 3 cuts were bagged in hopes of collecting any further infected clippings.







Yard is starting to recover. The fungus is still among us but hasn't gotten any worse.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*July 14 - 2018
*
Nothing's changed as of this date, except grass is a little greener this time around. And I believe #lawndomination is in effect! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*July 16 - 2018*

Added Scotts Disease-Ex (Hertigage G) granular over the yard this afternoon. 30min a zone, watered in, and getting ready for "supposedly" 3 days of rain in the next 72 hours.

Applied 2 apps of Eagle 20 last ~3 weeks, and going to switch it up since the fungus is controlled, but not suppressing (yet).


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's really looking nice. You've done a good job getting it in shape.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> It's really looking nice. You've done a good job getting it in shape.


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*July 21 - 2018*

Applied Feature 6-0-0 at about half rate (2.5oz for ~3,300 sq ft) primarily for iron.

Cut @ 4", bagged horizontal stripe, mulched diagonal stripe. Also spayed entire driveway (blanket app) with some generic Roundup (home depot generic) 8oz per 2gal.





Working on my edging - getting it high AND tight!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Couple updates, all at once.

Threw down Microgreene 0-0-2 and Air8 at 9oz/6oz per gal respectfully. Also applied half dose of Feature 6-0-0 last week, as well as another application of Eagle 20 7 days ago.











Back yard (still making progress):





This week - 1 bag of Milo added on Monday for ~3,330sq ft (light app)


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

"Scalped" her down a bit - to 3.5" - don't laugh! :lol:

I am thinking of going to 3" on Monday, watering heavy, and getting back up to 4" NEXT weekend.

Still battling some fungus, it's better but did my first application of Clearlys 3336 today (been using Eagle 20 previously). Bagged the yard. Thought process: cut some of the blades away, so the fungicide can stick and apply to the blades and soil more effectively. Will go a little lower on Monday, bag it, and resume to mulching and long cutting next weekend.

Sprayed Demand CS as well as Feature 6-0-0 at a full dose.

Anyways, here are the results. Slight tip burn, even though I applied under 90* (88* according to WU) and watered in fully 4hrs later. All is well, as we are going a little lower on Monday, and letting her re-grow next weekend.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

And also an update - *first of the year* - *to today*.



Today:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome lawn!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Awesome lawn!


I most certainly appreciate :thumbup: :thumbup: (St Aug is primarily a curse, beautiful at times, but a w*tch to fix once she's broken) Think a re-level and Bermuda hybrid install are in my future.

It's been a battle all year long. It is still a ways away - need to level/re-grade the yard in 2019. But we are getting there. New pics incoming tomorrow. Yard work, after work tomorrow. 

Need to rid this fungus completely this year. (Almost there!)

-Nick


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow Nick...you would never know about the fungus unless you said something. Lots of nice lawns cut short but yours looks super being longer. Need to nominate you for lawn of the month! I have always liked SA grass but the put Bermuda in so now I'm learning to cut it shorter. I don't want the golf course putting green look (which is awesome but high maintenance) so I will get this lawn to settle in at 2" and be happy &#128522;


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Wow Nick...you would never know about the fungus unless you said something. Lots of nice lawns cut short but yours looks super being longer. Need to nominate you for lawn of the month! I have always liked SA grass but the put Bermuda in so now I'm learning to cut it shorter. I don't want the golf course putting green look (which is awesome but high maintenance) so I will get this lawn to settle in at 2" and be happy 😊


Well, I most certainly appreciate the kind words!! *cheers*

Yeah, the fungus came and spread when my next door neighbor had new sod installed in the middle of the summer, and of course, irrigation was running 4x a day for like 25min a zone. Too much water, too much rain, too much humidity. Recipe for disaster and it nearly spread through my entire yard.

I do not mind the extra work, simply because it's a smaller yard. I wouldn't mind the golf course look, myself. But this is the sod that came with the house when it was built, so that's what I'm dealing with. 

Thanks again for your generous remarks. I hope you had a wonderful weekend, and we are all here to help!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Still having an issue with grass browning/thinning/dying near his water meter. But, lawn's looking good, for the time of the month. Heat hasn't been TOO bad (low to mid 90s) but humidity at the house has been 75%-100% daily.

I think my neighbor sprayed the crabgrass because I see visible results from his application, but I think he may have sprayed/drifted some chem on my grass. Again, I am battling issues at hit water meter side.

Ever changing St Aug battle. Not looking too bad today - going to throw down some "lawn soil" and compost this weekend.

(No striping or anything fancy today on the front yard. Raked the lawn, and cut, cleaned up, then it poured rain. Again.)

*Backyard* - no added "striping work" simple horizontal cut this weekend. Been running the mower vertically for a few weeks.\











DOUBLE domination line (turf AND sidewalk/concrete)


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Domination for sure. That's a very nice lawn. My goal is to get my St Augustine to spread like this, but Bermuda!!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Domination for sure. That's a very nice lawn. My goal is to get my St Augustine to spread like this, but Bermuda!!


Thanks! :nod: :thumbup:

I purchased some T-Nex PGR (16oz from a member here) to try a few experiments with, on St Aug, since it seems there's very little actual, results on taller grasses like mine. Nearly everyone uses it on short turf, and I would like to see if I can maybe, possibly, somehow, cross my fingers and see if I can further extend my lawn, to be shorter, and thicker (wider) - more horizontal growth, not top growth, and see if I can get a carpet-like texture, instead of a plush/pillow-like feel with the 4" HOC.

I will do a separate thread for this little experiment when the T-Nex arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Domination for sure. That's a very nice lawn. My goal is to get my St Augustine to spread like this, but Bermuda!!
> ...


Definitely will be interested to check it out.  Maybe Al the St Augustine lawns will become PGR users :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Absolutely. Mailman comes in about an hour or so, hoping to have a delivery today. 

Would be nice to put down after my second cut of this week, since we probably have about 8 weeks or so left of growing season. 3 applications should at least prove or disprove my theory.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Did a little top dressing experiment. My first attempt, so did my best after watching videos and reading.

3 bags of lawn soil, 3 bags of compost. Trying to fix a problem area between the edge of my lawn and my neighbors.

Think some overspray of weed killer hit my lawn a few days ago.









Mixed together and spread out. I THINK I may have spread it a little too thick. Not sure. Lawn is not leveled, and that's a spring project. So some areas got filled in a little deeper.

Watered by hand for 30min hose-end, and a normal run of 40min on zone 1 (front yard) to help water it in. Still looks a little thick in a few areas, and may go back out in the morning and re-rake it in a little more, before the hot sun comes out.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

All watered in...


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

09/03/2018 update is linked below, check it out.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5721#p99341


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Put a stone edging border up around the front yard. Going to do the two trees in the back maybe next month. Turned out awesome.

64 stones for the front. Costs $81 including tax at Lowe's.







Before:





After:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Getting the yard back together again.

Applied 1 bag of Milo, and did Air8/DeThatch last week. Applied T-Nex at recommended rate again, my third application, and will probably be the last application this year, as we are rolling into December.

Just got hit with 2 days of weather in high 50's/upper 30's, and back to 80's for the rest of the week.

Possibly this weekend: RGS/Microgreene application if I have time. If not, early next week. Final application will probably be one more round of RGS/Humic12 to keep/feed the soil during December/January if the grass does go fully dormant. At this rate, I wouldn't suspect much - still watering lightly 2x a week and still mowing 2x a week.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Got down this month:

Air8/Dethatch
Bag of Milo
Suspend SC (insecticide)
Eagle 20 (fungicide) 
FEature (liquid N/iron)
T-Nex (PGR)
Prodiamine (pre-emerg)

Need to dethatch with one of those electric dethatchers on eBay for $69.99 (hopeful x-mas present) and apply RGS/Microgreene sometime later next week.

Then just watch temps during December/Jan and see what happens with the weather.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@iFisch3224, looks great. You are doing a great job.

I do like the look of that tall St. Augustine grass. I was drooling over my uncles when I was down in Northern FL this fall, but his did not look half as good as yours does.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks! 

It's coming along - coming back. Can't wait to throw down some new grass plugs in March. Have a few spots that suffered when I wasn't here and/or injured.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tore out some dead spots/LARGE crabgrass areas in the front this year, leveled the area the best I could, and re-soded









After:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Not looking too bad for February.

Already put down 22-0-11 w/ Atrazine granular, 2/3 bag of Sunniland Milo clone, and did my first spoon feeding of FEature 6-0-0 for iron and color boost.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Are you still running PGR? What are your thoughts on using it on your St Augustine?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Are you still running PGR? What are your thoughts on using it on your St Augustine?


Yes sir! I did update my thread on my last application. I won't run it until April/May depending on weather and growth pattern. Right now we are cutting twice a week, but partially due to all the watering I have to do to keep the 40 pieces of sod I installed over the past few weeks.

I'm going to increase the PGR rate to 1.25-1.3x recommended rate and see if that has greater effects/longer residual.

I am seeing some results, I was able to go go about every 7 days cutting when before, I was cutting twice a week. Of course it has a similar effect to the guys cutting very low - in order to maintain healthy St Aug 4" is where it's at, and I don't like the look of 6" St Aug so I personally cut twice a week to maintain that look/appearance.

I'm replying from my phone, so if you have any other questions or whatever, let me know. I'll reply back from my computer when I get done with my chores for today.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

3/3/19

HOC - 3.5"

Applied RGS and Humic 12, second app of 22-0-11 w/Atrazine, and watering it all in today.

Expecting a huge season already!


----------



## HFR (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi,
Congratulations on the St. Agoustine lawn. Looks very thick and nice indeed. :thumbup: 
I am also a Saint Agoustine enthusiast. I live in Portugal and have in my garden. My parents used to have it at their summer house for many many years as well.

I believe some of my Agoustine is of the "Floratam" variety.

However, after my lawn grew completely and got almost finished, I decided to experiment a Tall Fescue seed mix over it. I just spread it like rice evenly and did nothing after. Suddenly, small green hair start growing between the Agoustine leafs, so it got thicker and nicer to touch. It´s an hybrid, after all, but they combine well. :mrgreen:

I will start my journal and show it to everybody.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

HFR said:


> Hi,
> Congratulations on the St. Agoustine lawn. Looks very thick and nice indeed. :thumbup:
> I am also a Saint Agoustine enthusiast. I live in Portugal and have in my garden. My parents used to have it at their summer house for many many years as well.
> 
> ...


Interesting - seeding over St Aug. Definitely looking forward to some pictures.

Thanks for stopping by my thread, and making your first post. Welcome to The Lawn Forums! 😁👍

Nick


----------



## HFR (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you Nick. Yes, i´ve seeded over St Agoustine. 
That was really my first post ever at this forum. I´m enjoying it a lot. There isn´t a lot of lawn talking here in Portugal, so I had to find the place ! I swear i´ve looked before in the net for a place like this, but only now found the forum.

We had a few semi-warm days at 20ºC (+- 70F) over here, but yesterday and today it´s been raining heavily. My lawn is nowhere as beautiful as some as i´ve seen in the forum. It´s only roughly 2 years old. I believe this season it will grow like crazy. It´s been green all Autumn and winter !

Starting my journal very soon ! With some pictures obviously.
Cheers


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> 3/3/19
> 
> HOC - 3.5"
> 
> ...


The 22-0-11 with Atrazine, is that similar to a weed and feed granular product? If so, where did you get that from?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > 3/3/19
> ...


Kind of. So let me backtrack here.

I went to Ewing Irrigation, for another product, PLUS prodiamine (they are about $7 cheaper than any online store) and I was talking to the guy, and he said this new fertilizer with Atrazine (which I'm familiar with, always keep a bottle on hand) in a granular product; the Atrazine actually works as a pre/post emergent kind of like Dithopyr (spelling) where it will control some weeds as a pre-E and post-E.

Taken from the website:

_"should be applied in early spring to prevent crabgrass, paspalum, spotted spurge, and sedge; and then again in the fall to avoid winter weeds like evening primrose, rabbit tobacco, henbit, and chickweed."_

So, I'm using it as kind of a 3-way. Granular fert + some pre-E affects + some post-E affects = 1 product

I paid $22 + tax for 50lbs bag which covers like 8,800 sq ft or something. (Just shy of 10,000sq ft is what he said, but the instructions say to apply so many pounds per sq ft which is what I did - I weighed my application and applied)

I hope this makes some sense, and helps a little?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

March 9th.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

*COME ON!!!!!!
*

_How could these be a bad 12 hours today??????_

New Toro Super Recycler, worked on customers houses nearly all day, working so close to the golf courses in The Villages.  :nod: :thumbup:

And THEN, this gorgeous sun set?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> *COME ON!!!!!!
> *
> 
> _How could these be a bad 12 hours today??????_
> ...


Nice I love Toro walk behind mowers. Let us know what you think of that beautiful machine after you lay a few cuts down.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Of course. &#128077;&#127867;


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Today's cut. With the new/bought yesterday, Toro Super Recycler mower I just got. 3.75" mow today. Not sure how I like this height of cut yet. I need to maintain it here for a few weeks and see what I think. I thought 3.75" would be perfect for when I want it a little shorter, and when I want that taller look, go to 4.25" cut.

We'll see... backyard is turning out nicely over the last 6 weeks. Going to be throwing RGS/Humic12 at it HEAVY all year to get this backyard, back in shape!!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey I started spraying pgr on my lawn and will document the process I'm more interested in the color, quality, and density of the turf it promotes.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

How do you keep your edge off the driveway like that? Do you use a sod cutter to cut that line? Do you treat the trench between so nothing grows?



iFisch3224 said:


> Put a stone edging border up around the front yard. Going to do the two trees in the back maybe next month. Turned out awesome.
> 
> 64 stones for the front. Costs $81 including tax at Lowe's.
> 
> ...


----------

